# Iodized salt for brine shrimp hatching?



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Is it ok to use iodized salt? It's all I have right now and now that my fry are a week old I want to start feeding them BBS. Everything I read says to use non-iodized, but I can't find the reason to not use iodized?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have successfully hatch BBS with Iodized salt...be sure and rinse them well before feed to the Betta fry...but that is with any type of salt used...more due to the bacteria than anything else....


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you! I found some aquarium salt and read via google it was safe to use, so I went ahead and used that since I wasn't sure on the Iodized version.


----------

